# Recommend me a lab for Flasking service!! Urgent!



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2017)

The lab I've used in the past is not responsive, and I have a couple of pods that look like they are ready. 
So, while waiting, I thought I would seek other labs a just in case.


----------



## abax (Oct 15, 2017)

Did you try Troy Meyers?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2017)

I know of these, but I've no personal experience:
http://greatlakesorchids.com/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=62


----------



## AdamD (Oct 16, 2017)

Orchid Origins, headed by Shane Fletcher. Very reasonably priced, good communication


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 16, 2017)

Orchid Origins. Good prices and good results.


----------



## Hien (Oct 16, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Orchid Origins. Good prices and good results.


 good to know, by the way do you know how long godefroyae/leucochilum pod take to mature? I was playing with the tooth-pick for fun a few month ago, I am surprised that two of the plants actually growing seed pod.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks, everyone!
I just heard back from the lab.
All concerns have been resolved now! hehe

Yes, I've been using Orchid Origins service.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hien said:


> good to know, by the way do you know how long godefroyae/leucochilum pod take to mature? I was playing with the tooth-pick for fun a few month ago, I am surprised that two of the plants actually growing seed pod.



While waiting for answers, I read that brachys and multis take the least amount of time among paphs.
I would like to know, also!


----------

